# Table Tennis in Dubai Marina



## ECConcepcion (Aug 20, 2016)

Hello

Does anyone know where I can find a place to play some table tennis in the Dubai Marina area?

Thanks


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

Find a friend in a tower that has ping pong tables ! 

I know Marina Heights Tower has 2 tables - you may be able to struck a deal with the security guys to allow you to the facilities...


----------

